# New to 1911s..........



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

Howdy! I just wanted to post up here and get some input from the experts. I am a Glock guy through and through, and I carry a Glock every day, on duty and off, uniform and plain clothes. Having said that, I have always liked and admired the 1911s but never got around to getting one........until tomorrow. That's when the Rock Island Armory 1911 I ordered last week from Bud's Gun Shop is supposed to be delivered to my FFL. It is the RIA 51447, the two-toned full size Tactical model. I didn't want to spend a bundle on my first 1911, and I searched and researched for months before I pulled the trigger (pun intended) on the RIA last Friday. I looked at Tisas and Girsan (imported from Turkey) at Bud's, as well as the Taurus and about a dozen others. I thought I had settled on a Ruger SR1911, but I would have had to wait a while longer to buy if I chose that one. Then I saw the RIA Two Tone Tactical, and what can I say..............it spoke to me. Anyway, I ordered it and a set of Pachmayr ALS Grips, and four Chip McCormick stainless steel 8 round power mags.......less than $700 total, including shipping insurance and a lifetime warranty from Bud's on the pistol. I welcome any and all comments or suggestions, both favorable and not favorable. Thanks for your time!

Dennis

P.S. I'm also curious about the McCormick mags. Good? Bad?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I had a RIA 45. Great gun, zero ftf. Sold it for another hobby.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

McCormick mags: good. Grips: bad. My humble opinion. The finger grooves make your fingers go where the grip wants them, not necessarily where they need to be.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Grips need to be ruff and tuff (like G I issue) so as to not let the weapon move in your hand. Not sure what your special grips are like so dont have a clue.


----------



## SmithEC (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't think I would have done the Pachmyr grips. I really like the VZ grips. I think mine are Operator II's, or something like that.

Do you think you might carry it? If so, I really like the Milt Sparks VM II. Me and thousands of other folks.

What most folks don't know is that a lot of times you can get that holster "off the shelf" from Top Gun Supply. You have to choose black and you don't get the kydex clips that you may not really want anyway. Right now for 146 bucks. They have it right now, but stock gets reduced to zero real quick.

I tried the Chip McCormick Shooting Stars in 10mm and they were a miserable failure. Doesn't really apply, though, because the mags I tried use a different follower than yours, I'm sure. No one makes a good 10mm mag. It was disappointing only because I think that may be a Texas business. The mags shipped from Spicewood, I believe.

I train with a Glock, but carry a 1911. Not a good idea. I'm sure you know that they are completely different handguns.

Well, good for you. The two-tones are always nice. I'm sure you'll be pleased with your purchase.

.


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

I picked it up yesterday afternoon. Mighty pretty gun, if I do say so myself.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Very sweet looking piece. I've got the same grips on my Springfield 1911 and I love them. Fit my hand well and just enough "squish" factor to tame long shooting sessions w/o my hand getting pummeled. The two tone makes for a beautiful piece. Wring it out and let us know what you think. FYI: If you decide to put an extended slide stop on it, you may need to dremel grind the inside of the extended portion to clear the top of the wood grip. I had too, but worth it....Congrats.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a RIA-Citadel for my truck gun. Great gun for the money. 

I have a RIA Tac with a rail at the store for $499.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Nice looking pistola!!! You're gonna love shooting the 1911.

I'm a PARA guy w/ VZ grips and Wilson Combat Mags.

Also, check out - www.1911forum.com - very cool site.

Good shooting!!! BF


----------



## SAK (May 21, 2004)

For a Glock guy, changing to a 1911 - has a steep learning curve. Practice ALOT, you have to deal with 4 safteys now!


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

SAK said:


> For a Glock guy, changing to a 1911 - has a steep learning curve. Practice ALOT, you have to deal with 4 safteys now!


I'm not switching........The 1911 is for fun, my department won't authorize 1911s for carry, on duty OR off duty. I still like my Glock, and it is my carry gun, on duty, off duty, uniform, and plain clothes. I just like the 1911 and have always wanted one. I will practice with the 1911, I realize that the learning curve is huge. Thanks for your advice, I need all I can get!


----------



## SAK (May 21, 2004)

Ah - I was just pulling your chain, everyone say's 1911 is too complicated, unsafe, etc. etc. Nice pistol & I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

dmwz71 said:


> I'm not switching........The 1911 is for fun, my department won't authorize 1911s for carry, on duty OR off duty. I still like my Glock, and it is my carry gun, on duty, off duty, uniform, and plain clothes. I just like the 1911 and have always wanted one. I will practice with the 1911, I realize that the learning curve is huge. Thanks for your advice, I need all I can get!


 That's one thing I never really "got": I carry Glocks, but am a 1911 guy from way back: I really don't have a problem going back and forth between them, grip angle or no grip angle. I can really shoot them roughly equally accurately and quickly.. I really think just the difference between the double-stack and the single-stack grip in reality just blows the differences in the grip angle out of contention anyway. It may be "just me", but I just don't see the differences being that big of a deal. The biggest thing I notice when making a change between the two is my habit of brushing down a non-existent thumb safety on the left side of a glock slide...


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> That's one thing I never really "got": I carry Glocks, but am a 1911 guy from way back: I really don't have a problem going back and forth between them, grip angle or no grip angle. I can really shoot them roughly equally accurately and quickly.. I really think just the difference between the double-stack and the single-stack grip in reality just blows the differences in the grip angle out of contention anyway. It may be "just me", but I just don't see the differences being that big of a deal. The biggest thing I notice when making a change between the two is my habit of brushing down a non-existent thumb safety on the left side of a glock slide...


Cool............Good to know. Maybe it will not such a big adjustment after all! Thank you, sir.


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

I've been trying to find a RI tactical 2011 9 mm for a while. No one has them in stock

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

That is one amazing looking gun right there! It's like a work of art!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

cajunautoxer said:


> I've been trying to find a RI tactical 2011 9 mm for a while. No one has them in stock
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


I've had my eye on this 9mm Springfield for a while now. I've read lot's of great reviews on it.

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/...9129LP+1911+Range+Officer+9+1+9mm+5\"+Package


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Bocephus said:


> I've had my eye on this 9mm Springfield for a while now. I've read lot's of great reviews on it.
> 
> http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/...9129LP+1911+Range+Officer+9+1+9mm+5\"+Package


I shot one of these at Athena two weeks ago; they were having a SA promo. That 9mm is sweet pistola, but I still prefer the thump of my .45 !!!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice looking gun. Im not a so called 1911 guy either although i have a few. I would say my Kimbers are better than the R1's but they are all good. I carry anything from a ruger lcp to xd-9 to a 1911 for C.C. Depends on the mood and time of year. Thats is a good point about practicing though. But its not as bad as people make it out to be going from a "no safety" gun to one with one. At least for me. Its more of a mind set i feel.


----------



## busaro (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm was exclusively a 1911 guy and some 2011s too I have several nighthawk custom and sti and Wilson combat my latest is a Christiansen but I have a 14 yr old son that shoots a glock for idpa and I absolutely love his gun so much that I bought one for myself. BTW nighthawk or Wilson combat will go through the action on your rock island and make it so amazingly fine that you'll love the gun even more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

*X2*



Buffett Fan said:


> Nice looking pistola!!! You're gonna love shooting the 1911.
> 
> I'm a PARA guy w/ VZ grips and Wilson Combat Mags.
> 
> ...


para all day


----------



## rock fish king (Oct 13, 2013)

You have a nice pistol. The Glocks do shoot real nice. And, as stated before, it's a real change with the safeties. Practice, practice. Especially if you are a CHL. Quick story with the Glock. I witnessed a Deputy pull out his "secondary" weapon out of his pocket (Glock 19) out of his pocket with a "wad" of keys mashed inside of th trigger guard. I ran away so fast while he was getting the keys out. (he did have one in the pipe)
I have the Kimber Ultra CDP. I have to believe it beats the Browns and all the other "super" carries. stay w/ the .45's. they won't get up...


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

I finally shot the RIA last week, and it is SWEET!! It is much more accurate than I am, and out of 150 rounds, I had one FTE, and I think that might have been user error. I really like it,a lot. That single action is something else! I want to thanks everyone for the advice and input, and feel free to keep it coming! I hope to get back to the range this weekend and put some more rounds through the gun. I didn't realize the picture was so large.


----------

